# Calibration help



## BilW (Feb 27, 2014)

Let me give you a bit of my project back story. I’ve had my Panasonic plasma, Blu-ray player and Onkyo receiver for two years or so. I didn’t have any issues. Last autumn I built an HTPC for OTA TV, streaming and ripping my movie collection to. Once it was completed and installed I cancelled my satellite subscription. It has been a PQ mess since I installed the HTPC. 

This morning on my commute to work I realized what I did wrong. When I built the pc it was initially connected to an old 27” LCD TV we had in the bedroom. Once the pc was operational I connected it to the receiver without changing the display settings!!!!! I really blew that one. In the interim I have managed to miss-adjust just about every setting in both the TV and receiver to try to compensate for the wrong HTPC display settings.

This Saturday my wife is working so I will have all day to correct my mess. I ordered a Spears and Munsil disk which is due to arrive Thursday. My question is where do I start after I download the newest Intel driver and get the HTPC display settings correct? I’m using the onboard GPU from Intel. I believe it’s called H4000.

I am hoping both the TV and receiver have a ‘reset to default’ capability. My video can be either Blu-ray player or HTPC to receiver then to TV. Which device should I run the calibration disk from or doesn’t it matter?

Thanks for the help


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would reset everything to defaults and start over. Run the Spears and Munsil disc from both the HTPC and your Blu-ray player. You should be able to save your settings to one of the preset modes on your display. I would only adjust settings on your display first and only adjust them on your pc or your Blu-ray player if it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## BilW (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks mechman,

That's pretty much what I did yesterday. I downloaded the latest video driver for the HTPC then set up the display using the calibration disk. Within a few hours everything looks great. It even cured my blotchy images when streaming from Netflix. I only did the basic setup yesterday. I want to go through all of the write ups on the Spears and Munsil website before I touch anything else. 

I was mistaken about having the wrong resolution set. I got overly excited about building my first pc and started jumping all over the place. I slowed down, taking one step at a time and making sure it's done the best I can before moving on to the next.


----------

